# Financial Instruments Provider(BG,SBLC) & Monetizer In Switzerland



## Vontobel

Vontobel Swiss is a modern and dynamic boutique finance company in Switzerland.
We deliver a unique, expert and confidential service and assure excellence, financial supremacy and efficiency for our Clients.

We offer specific services to companies seeking additional capital, equity or refinance and utilize modern financial techniques to raise required capital and to utilize tax efficient structures and methodologies to restructure corporations and their subsidiaries leading up to sale or public offering.
We also provide a vast array of financial instruments. E.g. Bank Guarantees(BG), Standby Letters of Credit(SBLC),Medium Term Notes(MTN), MT 103(1 or 2 way) etc. 

Through existing credit relationships we are able to accommodate bank obligations for credit line and monetisation facilities. Offering up to 100% of security value, interest charges are deductable from the credit allowing facilities up to 36 months with no monthly or quarterly repayments.

We are affording individuals and corporate bodies the opportunity to have access to corporate loan applications on behalf of several private lenders and equity investors. 

Working closely with these lenders we are able to facilitate medium term loans to select clients for project finance, expansion capital, acquisitions and trading positions. We are able to facilitate all aspects of the application from initial approval to obtaining adequate security on behalf of our clients.

Inquiries from agents/ brokers/ intermediaries are also welcome.Please contact us for more information.

Thanks,
Vontobel Swiss


----------

